# Wyndham Owners Meeting, it could get ugly, who is going?



## Sandy VDH (Jun 17, 2017)

Is anyone going to the Owners Meeting this year.  

Boy I can sure guess that Wyndham Management does not look forward to this meeting in in 6 weeks.  

Given the state of the website.....
There is no clear path to victory that I can see, No short term way to rescue this. 
Data Screwed Check, 
Application screwed Check, 
Users Pissed Check, 
Busy season check, 
Poor Time to deploy check,
Inventory wrong check,
Points wrong check,
Call Center hold times IN HOURS check, 
VC who get yelled at all day check, 
VC that drop calls just to get away from it check
IT overwhelmed by tickets check,
Wyndham having to roll back booking and upgrades, check
Employee moral in the toilet check, 
Employee Turnover moving up as a result check 
oh yeah and that lovely owners meeting in 45 days check. 

I have NO idea who is running this project. Is it in-house or is it outsourced? I might be guessing In-house or a cheaply obtained outsource. Honestly I would NOT want to be there, you couldn't pay me enough. 

is there anything GOOD we could say about the deployment so far.  I don't have any +s to add.  Do you?

Their stock price is up, but the TS division on only a part of the total business model.


----------



## 55plus (Jun 17, 2017)

It doesn't matter to Wyndham how we feel or what we think as long as the stock price is up and the stockholder are happy. If the stockholders are happy Wyndham execs get bonuses. As long as they get bonuses they don't care how we are being screwed by the new website. Sales will continue because who in their right mind would buy from the developer if they knew they could save tens of thousands of dollars by buying resell. The sales weasels won't tell them. The same goes for the piece of crap website. Sales weasels won't say anything on how it is now designed to screw them. By the time they figure it out it will be too late to rescind. It's win-win for Wyndham and lose-lose for the owners.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 17, 2017)

All the tickets to the shareholder meeting ... the public part was given out weeks ago ... and I would expect, security will quickly remove any visible or vocal 'protesters' or unruly persons .. aka Wyndham points owners, esp the "locked out" rubble.


----------



## sjdanb (Jun 17, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Is anyone going to the Owners Meeting this year.
> 
> Boy I can sure guess that Wyndham Management does not look forward to this meeting in in 6 weeks.
> 
> ...



I plan to be there, and I will be very interested to see what they say (and how they handle and upset and vocal owners) about the new website.  
Although I have been able, after considerable time, effort and frustration, to complete a few reservations, more often than not, I have spent many hours being disappointed with this user unfriendly, time-wasting, inefficient website, which doesn't work more than half the time, doesn't allow you to do anything quickly, doesn't tell you what, if anything has happened, or what to do next, makes you select each unit one at a time, sends you back to the beginning month after selecting another unit, not allowing you to see all that is available as you were able to do on the old website, makes you start over again if you make a mistake or change your mind; and I'm getting tired of trying to remember all of the problems I've encountered, as there are more.  If the website gets fixed, it still obviously is going to very difficult to get the discounts and upgrades you could count on under the old system.  The new 48 hour time limit to put a name on an overlapping reservation might have been to Wyndham's benefit to curtail the rental business, but it definitely hurts those owners who legitimately want to book multiple reservations for their family members and friends, who certainly don't know their specific time schedules and their other travel logistics when the original reservations are booked.
It's my understanding that there are owners who are contemplating lawsuits against Wyndham.  I wonder if the Wyndham VIP's had any idea of all the problems, complications, and repercussions this new website and the accompanying new functions and regulations would create.  The old website, in my opinion, was excellent!  It might have been easier for Wyndham to have kept everything the same.  That's what I wish they would have done.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 18, 2017)

I plan to be there. But I've heard no Q&A.  Do not have hopes up for any resolution or addressing the system issues (expect the emporer has no clothes mentality to continue) - but had been planning to go for some time and am interested in seeing what transpires.


----------



## 55plus (Jun 18, 2017)

The emperor doesn't have the courage to address the issues. Why, because the issues are by design, not poor website development.


----------



## happyhopian (Jun 19, 2017)

I would we a t shirt


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 20, 2017)

I am so unhappy with this system, I wish we could go to the meeting, so I could vent a bit.


----------



## spackler (Jun 20, 2017)

WYN is smart enough to put the lid on any public discussion or Q & A at this event.  The best you could hope for is to pass out literature addressing the new system/website issues.  I would think TUG would help sponsor such an effort; it'd be an easy way to get new signups.


----------



## Jan M. (Jun 20, 2017)

spackler said:


> WYN is smart enough to put the lid on any public discussion or Q & A at this event.  The best you could hope for is to pass out literature addressing the new system/website issues.  I would think TUG would help sponsor such an effort; it'd be an easy way to get new signups.



What they cannot stop is the owners talking to each other when they arrive a day or so before the meeting and stay at the resorts, on the transportation to the meeting, standing in the line to sign in at the meeting and waiting for the meeting to start. When people who don't know about TUG and much of anything else about what is going on with their ownership overhear other people talking their ears will perk up in a hurry. Don't forget this year the meeting is in a new location, a larger venue and the registration filled up in record time. No we cannot ask questions but all it will take is an owner or two to stand up and shout out something and Wyndham could easily lose control of the room. Yes Wyndham could have security remove those people but I would be extremely surprised if pictures of that didn't appear online and in the news with accompanying details of the owners complaints.

It isn't my intent to be a rabble rouser; it just seems like there is huge potential for this meeting to turn into a fiasco and a public relations disaster for Wyndham.


----------



## Braindead (Jun 20, 2017)

If Wyndham had any brains and business sense. They would announce they are shutting the website down for a week after the 4th. Then pray every thing works before the meeting.


----------



## cayman01 (Jun 20, 2017)

Braindead said:


> If Wyndham had any brains and business sense. They would announce they are shutting the website down for a week after the 4th. Then pray every thing works before the meeting.



I'm really beginning to question whether the people at the top of Wyndham know how bad the situation is. The meeting would be the perfect place to make sure they do. As Jan says there is no need to rabble rouse, but it is time for owners to be truly heard. And this may be the only forum for them to do it. Talk to these guys outside of the meeting. Hit them up in the bathroom like Ron does. Be respectful but insistent. Get the issues out there front and center with these guys.

As much as I have read on TUG the last year I am still learning new things about the suspensions. The bigwigs at Wyndham probably do not even know about TUGlet alone read it, so how are they getting their info on the new system and suspensions? They're getting lip service from subordinates. " Everything's fine with the rollout! Couple of bugs but we are working on them",  " We took care of the cheaters, put them in their place". Here is the chance for owners to be HEARD. Get the truth out. Then , and only then, will we see progress in fixing this mess.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 20, 2017)

I have had a few times a problem with a few  very big companies that took too long to resolve so I finally wrote a letter to the president and the Legal Department and got a reply very quickly and then worked with the right person to resolve it.

I don't remember if I contacted the Investor Relations Department too but I wonder what would happen if someone here would do this and include the TUG links too where all these problems are discussed?

I only hope that the rest of this industry is not going to be that corrupt or inept just to give them the benefit of doubt.

Good luck!


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 20, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> The bigwigs at Wyndham probably do not even know about TUG let alone read it, so how are they getting their info on the new system and suspensions?


They do know about TUG and are smart enough to hire people to monitor these forums.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 20, 2017)

I sent a letter to the CEO of Wyndham worldwide. 

Why him, and not the head of the TS division?  The CEO came from HGVC.  I compared the recent HGVC upgrade with the Wyndham "how badly can we fail" effort.  Since I own both systems I thought I would illustrate what a good conversion looks like. 

Someone read it, but who I do not know.  I have received NO response.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 20, 2017)

Geoff Richards is on the board of the Fairshare Vacation Owners Association. Id copy him in on your email


----------



## nicemann (Jun 21, 2017)

Why not also contact Stephen Homes, CEO of Wyndham Worldwide?  Go all the way to the top.  Quick google and found this SEC document that has his email, phone number, address, and even fax.  Now of course he won't answer the phone but would be another line to contact for help.  Document is from 2007 but he is still the CEO.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 21, 2017)

The Wyndham email convention is 

Firstname.lastname@wyn.com


----------



## Braindead (Jun 21, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> It isn't my intent to be a rabble rouser; it just seems like there is huge potential for this meeting to turn into a fiasco and a public relations disaster for Wyndham.


If the website isn't fixed and running smoothly by the meeting. You won't have to worry about being the rabble rouser. 

It will happen the first time any speaker brings up the the Excitement and Enthusiasm for the NEW GREAT EXPERIENCE OF THE NEW WEBSITE 
The first time someone yells back a response it will snowball into an uproar. Let security try to start removing elderly owners with everyone recording.


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 21, 2017)

Braindead said:


> If the website isn't fixed and running smoothly by the meeting. You won't have to worry about being the rabble rouser.
> 
> It will happen the first time any speaker brings up the the Excitement and Enthusiasm for the NEW GREAT EXPERIENCE OF THE NEW WEBSITE
> The first time someone yells back a response it will snowball into an uproar. Let security try to start removing elderly owners with everyone recording.


What happens if they don't bring it up?


----------



## cayman01 (Jun 21, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> What happens if they don't bring it up?



I don't think they will be given a choice. I think somebody is going to bring it up for them before they have three words out of their mouth. Wyndham would be better off leading off with the website issues and attacking the issue head on.


----------



## Jan M. (Jun 21, 2017)

Braindead said:


> If the website isn't fixed and running smoothly by the meeting. You won't have to worry about being the rabble rouser.
> 
> It will happen the first time any speaker brings up the the Excitement and Enthusiasm for the NEW GREAT EXPERIENCE OF THE NEW WEBSITE
> The first time someone yells back a response it will snowball into an uproar. Let security try to start removing elderly owners with everyone recording.



That is exactly my point!

Another really bad decision on Wyndham's part was not opening up the registration for the owners meeting prior to the new website going live. It was no coincidence that the registration for the meeting was filled up in record time! And with a larger venue there will be more owners at this meeting than in the past. How many of those people couldn't access their accounts that first week, are still having problems, haven't been able to make the reservations they normally make every year, had a reservation lost, an upgrade cancelled, issues with points not being right, just hate the new website, and the list goes on. All of that is still going to be quite fresh in their minds.

And still another horribly bad decision on Wyndham's part was not taking into account who typically attends the owners meetings. Mostly older people, retirees. Then moving the meeting to the middle of the week which makes it more difficult for the younger owners to attend. Wyndham seems to think that older owners are gullible and easily duped, and some are, but older people are becoming more aware and on the look out for those who will take advantage of them. This is an age group, a category, who typically gets fired up when any of their bills go up even a little. When this age group thinks you are messing with their money or something they have to pay for, watch out! Older people are usually the worst to deal with when they have a complaint because the only thing that will satisfy them is: yes sir/mam, it is fixed and we are refunding or giving you this in compensation.

Duh Wyndham you already paid out a $20M lawsuit on a whistle blower case over taking advantage of the elderly. The internet and media will go into a feeding frenzy over pictures of elderly people being removed from the meeting. And then there will be the ensuing interviews with owners to get their comments about how Wyndham is screwing the owners. Because it is the media and that is how they usually paint the picture. If, as has been suggested, people start filing complaints with the Florida Attorney General that might attract enough attention for a reporter to be at the meeting, talking to people, secretly videoing everything. And of course, no matter what happens, all the people attending the owners meeting and staying at the Wyndham properties in Orlando during one of the busiest times of the year will be talking which won't be a good thing for sales that's for sure.

I'm sure the Wyndham executives are dreading the meeting and was wondering why they just don't cancel it and mail all the owners a financial report. Or at least move the meeting to a later date in the Fall. I'm not sure but I think Ron or someone else posted that they are legally required to have an owners meeting and present the financial report.


----------



## sjdanb (Jun 24, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> That is exactly my point!
> 
> Another really bad decision on Wyndham's part was not opening up the registration for the owners meeting prior to the new website going live. It was no coincidence that the registration for the meeting was filled up in record time! And with a larger venue there will be more owners at this meeting than in the past. How many of those people couldn't access their accounts that first week, are still having problems, haven't been able to make the reservations they normally make every year, had a reservation lost, an upgrade cancelled, issues with points not being right, just hate the new website, and the list goes on. All of that is still going to be quite fresh in their minds.
> 
> ...



I too think Wyndham should address at the annual meeting (and in a letter, snail mail and online), upfront, all their rationale behind the new website and all the unforeseen and current problems from the start of it to the present.  It would behoove them to apologize to all owners for not obtaining much more prior input, for not having a phase in period of some kind to detect the bad procedures, functionality, in essence all the problems and bugs, for not giving informational instructions and much more advance notice of everything; and finally, to make a pledge to all owners that they will try in the quickest time possible to improve and make this website user-friendly, functional, reliable and efficient.
It may be asking too much, but I would like TUG and other timeshare websites dealing with Wyndham to put together a compendium of the concerns, problems and recommendations, taken from the many owners' expressions of them, and send this to all of the upper echelon of Wyndham executives who might/ should have input about / power over these important matters. 
Also, I think some kind of notice, maybe with the above compendium, should be sent to some appropriate local and national media organizations to make them aware of the Wyndham annual meeting and the lost time and stress and the problematic situations the new website has created for its owners.


----------



## dagger1 (Jun 24, 2017)

Why not wear this shirt created by a creative TUGGER?  Wouldn't it be great if there were hundreds of people wearing this shirt?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 27, 2017)

What date is the meeting again?

Is it really just a like financial stakeholder's meeting or it there some owner's content?


----------



## ronparise (Jun 28, 2017)

Aug 2, I think

The morning is the meeting of the fairshare owners association with reports  presented by management. The presidents report is presented by the president of the association Geoff Richards. The Financial report is presented by Peter Hernandez. There will be presentations by the manager as well: a new resorts presentation, a before and after rehab report and probably an owners "satisfaction" report

Then food and wine

In the lunch room there will be information booths set up. RCI will be there, Extra Holidays, Presidential Reserve, VIP, Wyndham at Home, etc. there will also be a place to learn how to make reservations

Also through the afternoon there will be break out sessions for questions limited to about 50 people in each one. There will be a group of Wyndham folks to answer your questions


----------



## cayman01 (Jun 28, 2017)

[QUOTE="ronparise, 

In the lunch room there will be information booths set up. RCI will be there, Extra Holidays, Presidential Reserve, VIP, Wyndham at Home, etc. there will also be a place to learn how to make reservations

Also through the afternoon there will be break out sessions for questions limited to about 50 people in each one. There will be a group of Wyndham folks to answer your questions[/QUOTE]

Hope they pay those Wyndham people triple for the day


----------



## jebloomquist (Jun 29, 2017)

On the new system, I registered to attend the meeting. A day later this message began to appear each time I try to login to the new system. I still can't.





I am planning to arrive at Bonnet Creek on July 31st. Is it possible to have a pre-meeting August 1st somewhere? I would like for us to get together to have some kind of a united front at the actual meeting, even if we are not allowed to ask questions. 

I had tried to submit a question, but since it allowed only 140 characters, my question was, "how do you expect owners to submit a reasonable question in only 140 characters?"

Jim


----------



## 55plus (Jun 29, 2017)

What do you expect from Wyndham. Wyndham doesn't want to hear complaints from owners. That's why you are only allowed 140 characters. That's also why there will be no question sessions. Another definition of Wyndham:

Wyndham
*/win-dumb/*

_adjective
_
*lacking the power of hearing or caring.*
"I'm [Wyndham] a bit deaf to all timeshare owners"
_synonyms_: hearing impaired, hard of hearing; _informal_ deaf as a post to timeshare owners
"Wyndham is deaf and blind to timeshare owners"​
*unwilling or unable to hear or pay attention to timeshare owners.*
"Wyndham is deaf to all advice and lacks ability to care"
_synonyms_: unmoved by, untouched by, unaffected by, indifferent to, unresponsive to, unconcerned by;
unaware of, oblivious to, incognizant of, impervious to.
"Wyndham is deaf to the owners' pleading"​


----------



## ronparise (Jul 8, 2017)

jebloomquist said:


> On the new system, I registered to attend the meeting. A day later this message began to appear each time I try to login to the new system. I still can't.
> 
> View attachment 4221
> 
> ...



Jim

have you been able to get a group to get together before the meeting?


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 8, 2017)

Does anyone in upper mgt cares how owners feels? or is the bottom line sale, sale those timeshare weeks & points; so the major stock holders & upper mgt are happy.


----------



## cayman01 (Jul 8, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Does anyone in upper mgt cares how owners feels? or is the bottom line sale, sale those timeshare weeks & points; so the major stock holders & upper mgt are happy.


I think a presence at the shareholders meeting would be a lot better. It would expose the website problems to a lot more eyes that know nothing about it.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 8, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> I think a presence at the shareholders meeting would be a lot better. It would expose the website problems to a lot more eyes that know nothing about it.




Are you a shareholder?  If so you have to be happy, given the movement of the stock recently. 

And given the movement of the stock, a stockholder has to be happy with whatever management is doing

The owners association employees Wyndham to manage the club. The proper place to voice concerns is through the association

And to answere the question; does management even care? I think think the answer is yes. Ultimately our interests coincide. We want an excellent vacation experience for a fair price and they profit by supplying that excellent vacation experience. Of course they want us happy,  without a happy owner base, they won't be able to sell this stuff

They messed up on several levels.  They will either make it right or not, but if they don't, it won't be because they don't care


----------



## cayman01 (Jul 8, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Are you a shareholder?  If so you have to be happy, given the movement of the stock recently.
> 
> And given the movement of the stock, a stockholder has to be happy with whatever management is doing
> 
> ...



I don't think any of what has happened in the last 6 weeks has taken effect on the stock price. The consequences will be down the road as sales drop and the word gets in the investment community. THEN management will sit up and take notice. 

 If the Wall Street Journal calls up the CEO and asks about all the website problems for a story they are running things will change in a hurry. Owners need to make it in Wyndham's best interest to address problems and fix them. I do not think we have done a good enough job of that. We, as owners, need to express our concerns in better ways.


----------

